# 125g high tech planted



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Tank -* 125 gallon Marineland, 72"L x 18"W x 22"H *(LAST updated January 2018)* 

*CO2 system -* Pressurized with 10lbs tank, co2 DIY reactor fed by inline atomic diffuser, Apex controller
*Lighting -* 2x BML dutch planted XB series 72" fixtures
*Filtration* - 3x 2217 eheims
*UV sterilizer -* 18w inline Aquatop UV sterilizer (runs at night only)
*Heaters -* 300w hydor ETH, 
*Feeder -* Apex auto-feeder

*Substrate -* ADA Amazonia, approximately 10x 9L bags

*Fauna -* angels, sterbai cories, duplecareus cories, SAE, kribensis, cardinals, blue tetras

*Flora -* rotala rotundifolia, rotala bonsai, anubias petite, staurogyne repens, glossostigma elatinoides, cryptocoryne wendtii, limnophila aromatic, blyxa japonica, red tiger lotus, alternanthera reineckii, pogostemon erectus, bucephelandra


2016









2017


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful tank! Do you have a close up image of the first picture? I especially like that branch of wood sticking out, it gives the tank a tame jungle look. Do you have any pictures of your rotala rotundifolia? 

Oh and, what did you end up doing with your DICI regulator? I hear the solenoid and needle valve is somewhat decent. 

Hahah it's seem so long ago,


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Beautiful tank! Do you have a close up image of the first picture? I especially like that branch of wood sticking out, it gives the tank a tame jungle look. Do you have any pictures of your rotala rotundifolia?
> 
> Oh and, what did you end up doing with your DICI regulator? I hear the solenoid and needle valve is somewhat decent.
> 
> Hahah it's seem so long ago,


Sorry, I don't have any close-ups right now, and the camera is not that good. The rotala may be indica, not sure, and the DC regulator is shelved, to be used for spare parts in a pinch. THanks


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great looking angels!

thanks,


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I love seeing tanks like this. It reminds me that there's a lot of enjoyment to be had outside of super-serious aquascaping and plant collecting, and that the hobby is really all about enjoying keeping fish and plants together when it comes down to brass tacks. I get an "old school" impression from your system that brings back fond memories. roud:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful tank!! I can only hope my tank looks this good some day.


----------



## FromLaredo (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful tank and really nice looking Angels. Good work


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

THANK YOU! Thank you for posting a scape that isn't fake and unrealistic looking. I am soo sick of seeing the scapes with a few stem plants, a carpeting of baby tears and some over-strategically placed rocks. Your scape looks realistic, healthy and not forced, like you just let nature run its course. Lovely!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very nice, I like the new scape alot


----------



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

This is beautiful. Can you share some details about the water parameters? CO2, nutrient parameters, and fert dosing schedule, and most importantly how long has it been setup with these plants. My tanks have usually run into trouble after 6 -12 months due to nutrient overload and require deep gravel cleaning to reset.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful setup you have there!


----------



## the_Chad (Mar 11, 2014)

*BAM*, defiantly tamed the jungle  Looks great!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

rezco said:


> This is beautiful. Can you share some details about the water parameters? CO2, nutrient parameters, and fert dosing schedule, and most importantly how long has it been setup with these plants. My tanks have usually run into trouble after 6 -12 months due to nutrient overload and require deep gravel cleaning to reset.


Thanks for the kind words to all. 

The water perameters - pH of 6.8 pre co2, and 6.2 after co2 injection (sitting still for 48hrs the pH is 7.4). KH is 2, nitrates of approx 20-40, TDS is between 150-300ppm. I don’t test for nutrient parameters. I use PPS PRO dosing, total root tabs from aquariumplants.com. The tank has been setup since the summer of 2011. Next step will be to redo the substrate with all ADA amazonia, and a switch to LEDs at some point.


----------



## rezco (Jan 25, 2012)

exv152 said:


> Thanks for the kind words to all.
> 
> The water perameters - pH of 6.8 pre co2, and 6.2 after co2 injection (sitting still for 48hrs the pH is 7.4). KH is 2, nitrates of approx 20-40, TDS is between 150-300ppm. I don’t test for nutrient parameters. I use PPS PRO dosing, total root tabs from aquariumplants.com. The tank has been setup since the summer of 2011. Next step will be to redo the substrate with all ADA amazonia, and a switch to LEDs at some point.


OK thank you. Your dKH is lower than what I aim for but its obviously working well. I will also try the switch to T5HO and hope for better results.


----------



## petn (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely looking. In the process of setting up very simillar one. Well done 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful angles, and gorgeously lush tank!!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing! Loving the lotus!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

That tank is GREEN! Plants look very healthy! I also dig the angels - want to try to grow out some larger angels in my tank eventually...
Also i love the lotus, they add a great contrast.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! Subscribed! Will try to find the time this evening to read through the details (baby crying ATM...)


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gorgeous tank!!! My only issue is I can't click on a pic to enlarge it!  

I would love for my tank to turn out like this.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellent work on this man. It's great to see a fellow scaper go with a canopy too. I have always loved canopys to seal if off kind of like a picture frame.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

this tank is soooooo nice


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you injecting co2 inline from each side of the tank? You must don't have much flow with an additional power head... I'm curious as to how much co2 is injected. Bps. Do you like the ph controller?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Excellent work on this man. It's great to see a fellow scaper go with a canopy too. I have always loved canopys to seal if off kind of like a picture frame.


 Thanks, I haven't checked this thread in awhile. But I'll be doing a complete rescape in the coming months, hopefully by the end of july. I'm getting rid of the canopy and going with an open top this time. Also, going with all ADA soil, BML xb series lights, possibly an apex controller, and some cerges reactors. But we'll see...



andrewss said:


> this tank is soooooo nice


 Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.



tylergvolk said:


> Are you injecting co2 inline from each side of the tank? You must don't have much flow with an additional power head... I'm curious as to how much co2 is injected. Bps. Do you like the ph controller?


 Yes, I split one 10lbs co2 cylinder with two inline atomizers. I've also got two inline heaters. The flow is a bit reduced, but not all that much. I love the pH controller, because it gives me piece of mind. About a year ago I almost gassed all my fish when switching co2 tanks and redialing it all in. So I decided to go with a controller to avoid any future would-be calamities. I'm not sure how much co2 I'm pumping in there, but enough to get a full 1 unit drop in pH.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

Those are some great looking angels.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Some update pics, since it's been awhile. Some new things I've done - I restarted the tank last summer. Added approximately 9-10 bags of ADA Amazonia (9L), added 2x BML XB series Dutch LEDs, an apex controller, and am now running 3x eheim 2217's. Still have the same fish...thanks for looking


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I just found this thread after messaging you about this setup. As the years go but our tanks evolve! Isn't it a wonderful thing?

Wow, you went x2 bml's and an Apex! That's high tech. I'm looking to do the same thing but first need to figure out a filtration/flow/co2 distribution issue in my tank. See I've got x2 2217's, and I'm wondering how yours are positioned with the addition of a third? Sounded like you using inline atomizers which are probably a lot less restrictive than using big Reactors build.

What are your thoughts on the Apex? Does it make things any easier for you. I've been reading up on it a lot and ready to make a purchase here soon.

Love the tank man. Keep up the great work!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I decided to add the apex just to make things a lot more stable, especially the co2 since i can see the daily pH reports and make small tweeks to get it where i want it to be. But I also like the option of checking on my tank from anywhere, work, on the road, on vacation etc. I've had the apex now since last summer and I still find myself checking on the tank daily, several times throughout the day. I've also got a webcam setup. The other feature i really like is the alarm emails. Mine are setup for the heater/temp, which gives me piece of mind. I also got the autofeeder setup, which i like because i can feed the fish and watch them on the webcam if i'm away from home for an extended time, and i can ensure the fish are actually eating. 

As far as the filters go, I got one on either end flowing towards the middle of the tank, and another in the middle/back shooting flow towards the front. I also switched to a large DIY co2 reactor, fed by an inline atomic diffuser before it. The BMLs are my second favorite thing next to the apex. The dutch spectrum really add a lot not just to the plants but in terms of the appearance of the fish. LEDs really make the fish colors pop.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Very beautiful. Your angels are amazing. Could you possibly post a full tank shot? I can only imagine how gorgeous it is!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2015)

what percent are you running your BML's at ?

great tank btw!


----------



## Kwidjaya (Mar 24, 2016)

What kind of lighting you have 72" long ? Where did you buy it ?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, the lights are LEDs by BML (build my led) dutch xb series. I'm running them at about 80-85%.


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Outstanding! That is my kind of tank, I really like the jungleish untamed look more myself. My first planted 75 is following a layout like yours.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!!!!!

AS other have said I LOVE the "OLD SCHOOL BEAUTY" of your tank!!!! Your Angels are STUNNING TOO!!!! HUGE and HEALTHY!!!!! Do the ever Spawn in the tank, SORRY if you posted about it already, but I have been up for 30+ hours, so I was just looking at the pics before I go crash!!!

I as SUBSCRIBED 4SURE so I can go back and Read the entire thread though!!! I JUST WISH my house wasn't Pier and Beam so I could have a tank bigger than 75g!!!! I could put floor jacks under the house where a large (+75g) tank would sit, but the HVAC ducting runs under the house and is rigid ducting and we can't get to where we need to put the jacks without A LOT of digging under the ducting in less than 16" of total clearance to start with. Or Cut a new access passage way in the front closet, and the wife isn't to keen on doing that!!!!  So for now I am working with 40B! and living threw people like YOU!!!! SO THANK YOU!!!!

KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!!!
Drew


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Great tank


----------

